# Channing Frye for Miles and Ruben patterson



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I would do this trade ruben patterson and darius miles for channing frye,and a first.Miles is allatar caliber 20-24 a night ruben patterson provides energy we are in a rebuilding proscess more so then u guys and we need a pf.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Frye is supprising this year. I wouldnt trade him for a couple "troubled" players.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

haha frye isnt goin anywhere and you would do this trade cuz frye is better than ruben but idk bout miles, again we arent trading frye hes a franchise player


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Since when is Darius Miles a 20-24 point scorer and an All-Star? You want a first rounder to go along with Frye, too? :laugh:

Give me a break.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That deal will never happen he is playing too well and he has his "head" on straight. I'm not trading a possible ROY candidate and a 1st rounder for those two guys. That's absurb...besides, Miles's knee is all jacked up and Ruben has issues.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Frye and curry are the frontcourt of the future for the knicks..........


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

no way....

miles has a serious injury...rueben patterson is a raper.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Frye should be taken off the block...he should be untouchable. Besides the Knicks DON'T need them IMO...


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Frye is not ON the block....*

Thereis only a handful of guys that NY would trade Frye for, and we know most of them have no chance of being traded. I, for one, would like to see him stay no matter what. The guy shoots lights out, never takes bad shots, has a grade a character, and will average 20-25 and 8 boards while shooting 50%. Not many guys have that whole package. Just a great pick.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Frye is not ON the block....*

Unless they throw in Webster Telfair Pryzbilla and a first round pick and take away Patterson then it's no deal. I don't see that happening ever so simply NO DEAL.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... i laugh at your foolishness....


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

regardless that wouldnt work contract wise


----------

